# Willow Springs April 9 - 10



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Raffi said:


> We're talking about Strasse, after alll....


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

I'm in!


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Sweet! You'll have a blast at this track... but remember to treat it with respect!


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

SergioK said:


> Sweet! You'll have a blast at this track... but remember to treat it with respect!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Who else is in besides Raffi and Interlocker as instructors and moi as a student?


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

I think WhatApex?!? will be serving in the role as Chief Instructor that weekend.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

SergioK said:


> Sweet! You'll have a blast at this track... but remember to treat it with respect!


Treat every track with respect... some more than others....


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

operknockity said:


> I'm in!


About time! :slap: :neener:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

operknockity said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Who else is in besides Raffi and Interlocker as instructors and moi as a student?


I will be there but will be donning a barney purple shirt...


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

doeboy said:


> About time! :slap: :neener:


And thank you for your support :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

BTW, the tchotchke is a windbreaker this time 'round


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

operknockity said:


> BTW, the tchotchke is a windbreaker this time 'round


 Sweet, I need one!


----------



## DasAutoSport (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm in too!

Chris
Las Vegas


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

i'll be there. all jetlagged after coming back from europe on april 6th at night.

fcuk, i just realized i won't have much time to get a tech inspection since i'm leaving this sunday!

i'm wondering seriously if i should skip this event if i'm going to be jetlagged. i don't even know if they allow refunds.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Matthew330Ci said:


> i'll be there. all jetlagged after coming back from europe on april 6th at night.
> 
> fcuk, i just realized i won't have much time to get a tech inspection since i'm leaving this sunday!
> 
> i'm wondering seriously if i should skip this event if i'm going to be jetlagged. i don't even know if they allow refunds.


If I remember correctly, you live somewhat inland, don't you. Give John Handel of European Motor Works (86 E. Live Oak, Arcadia, CA 91005, phone 626-445-6600) a call and see if he can take your car in before you leave and tech it sometime during the week while your are out of town.

I don't think they'll give you a refund at this point unless there is some sort of medical or unavoidable work situation. But it doesn't hurt to call and explain the problem. What may happen is that they won't give you a refund but will just apply the payment to a future school.


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

operknockity said:


> If I remember correctly, you live somewhat inland, don't you. Give John Handel of European Motor Works (86 E. Live Oak, Arcadia, CA 91005, phone 626-445-6600) a call and see if he can take your car in before you leave and tech it sometime during the week while your are out of town.
> 
> I don't think they'll give you a refund at this point unless there is some sort of medical or unavoidable work situation. But it doesn't hurt to call and explain the problem. What may happen is that they won't give you a refund but will just apply the payment to a future school.


actually i live in orange county, doeboy referred me to bullet in costa mesa. i plan on calling them tomorrow and when i could do it. the inspection itself shouldn't take too long i would think. thanks for the tip though!

i think i'll just go ahead and go to the school but take it easy. if i recall the last time i came back from china after 2 weeks there, i felt drowsy the first day, but after that i was pretty normal. maybe i adjust well to changing time zones, so maybe i'm worrying for no reason.

i would be :madrazz: (my favorite smilie today) if i cancelled the school and was sitting at home on saturday feeling just fine.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Matthew330Ci said:


> actually i live in orange county, doeboy referred me to bullet in costa mesa. i plan on calling them tomorrow and when i could do it. the inspection itself shouldn't take too long i would think. thanks for the tip though!


When I went to Bullet for my tech inspection, I called ahead and set up a time/day and went there on my lunch hour once. It's challenging getting in and out because there's so many cars there either being worked on or waiting to be worked on/picked up.

Lately I've been heading to EMW for my inspections. Good for a visit and a nice chat with John there... great guy.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Matthew330Ci said:


> actually i live in orange county, doeboy referred me to bullet in costa mesa. i plan on calling them tomorrow and when i could do it. the inspection itself shouldn't take too long i would think. thanks for the tip though!


Ooops... Confusing you with someone else. Bullet is good too!

See you there (if you decide not to bail out).


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

Do you guys know if there is still room in this school? I forgot to sign up before I went on my trip.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Galun said:


> Do you guys know if there is still room in this school? I forgot to sign up before I went on my trip.


As of a couple days ago there were 7 spots left.


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

Galun said:


> Do you guys know if there is still room in this school? I forgot to sign up before I went on my trip.


Are you back yet? How was ED?!!!


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

operknockity said:


> Not listenning class, huh :rofl: . Someone else asked that question and the response was that there is a master database of all students taking classes in the Pacific region. All of the instructor comments go in to the database. Then when you sign up for another class, you indicate your preference for a run group, either back in D, for example, or you want to be in C (or higher;-). If the comments in the database indicate that your previous instructors think that you are ready to move up, they'll honor the request to move up or not. If you requested to stay in D, but the comments indicate you are ready to move up, they may automatically push you up to C.


:eeps: well, i heard that first part about the database but then it was kinda hazy (it may have been just me ) on exactly how the transfer worked. thanks for clearing it up.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

The HACK said:


> If you're going to the Las Vegas Motor Speedway school, come look me up, give me your car number and I'll make sure I get a few good shots of you. For free.


 Can I get in on that offer too, pretty please, with sugar on it  .


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

The HACK said:


> If you're going to the Las Vegas Motor Speedway school, come look me up, give me your car number and I'll make sure I get a few good shots of you. For free.


thanks for the offer. we didn't meet but i think i saw you working at re-entry on sunday. at least i think it looked like you from pics i've seen on here.

i don't think i'll be at las vegas though. i don't think my bank account would like that at this point.


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

operknockity said:


> Can I get in on that offer too, pretty please, with sugar on it  .


are you going to LV?


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Matthew330Ci said:


> thanks for the offer. we didn't meet but i think i saw you working at re-entry on sunday. at least i think it looked like you from pics i've seen on here.


Yeah. That was either me or Doeboy. I worked the last 4 sessions and a couple of sessions in the morning. Sandwiched Doeboy in between.

I had on a purple tee instead of windbreaker.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Matthew330Ci said:


> are you going to LV?


 Let's just say I'm giving it much more serious thought ever since this weekend ended than I had been giving it before it started. I'm heading out to Pittsburgh this Thursday for a college fraternity spring carnival reunion, so I'm pretty busy getting things done at work and home right now. But after I get back I'm gonna see if I can squeeze it in to my budget and schedule.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Yeah. That was either me or Doeboy. I worked the last 4 sessions and a couple of sessions in the morning. Sandwiched Doeboy in between.
> 
> I had on a purple tee instead of windbreaker.


*T* 

Man I tell you... that really drained me standing out in the sun so long. Still trying to recover... haven't been able to sleep as much as I'd like since I'm such the procrastinator when it comes to taxes... :snooze: :rofl:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Matthew330Ci said:


> a general question to all, i wonder if i kept scaring instructors away because both days i had 2 instructors because the 1st one would hand me off to another, so i had 4 total.  but my last instructor would always come late so i was the last one out of the pits and would end up losing a lap or more each session.


Unfortunately, sometimes the student / instructor pairings get screwy and you might get more than 1 instructor on any given day. I know it's disconcerting at first, especially if you get used to the way one instructor communicates. The other way to look at it is that you get multiple perspectives on your driving.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Matthew330Ci said:


> yes, it was fun hanging out with all you guys. and thanks to you and all those who worked as key workers at the event making events like this possible.


You're welcome! It was interesting being a key worker as well. I got to see how the people in the background make the school happen, and got to work the re-entry and starter positions for a little bit. You might see me doing it again at another school sometime. Gotta keep costs under control but just can't stay away from the track you know? 



> and yes, i do plan to do more in the future, i just have to be careful because of the $$$$$.


Top Ramen. :eeps:  :rofl:

j/k... one of the reasons I decided to be a key worker was so I could save some money (since I did 3 schools within a 5 week period just before this...  ) while still participating in a way... 



> a general question to all, i wonder if i kept scaring instructors away because both days i had 2 instructors because the 1st one would hand me off to another, so i had 4 total.  but my last instructor would always come late so i was the last one out of the pits and would end up losing a lap or more each session.  2 of them did say i was doing very well and really should be with the C group. so how does one move up from 1 group to another?


If I remember, you had the great Carl McGinn on one of the days... I wouldn't worry about it... he is one of the chief instructors and probably had a bunch of school related things to take care of too so that might be a reason he had someone take over for ya... or was he the one who took over for someone else? :eeps:

Instructors will assess how you did at the end of the school, and keep them somewhere for future reference. Next time you sign up for a school, you can request a run group. They will usually place you where you request to be put, but sometimes there are circumstances where number of students may not allow it... for example if a school gets really full. Then they can refer to the previous instructors' notes to place you in a group if they need to.


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

doeboy said:


> *T* :I'm such the procrastinator when it comes to taxes... :snooze: :rofl:


Good news is that I got my tax return already! :neener:

Bad news is that I've already spent it this past week on: car deductible for my parking lot "incident" ($500), getting harley fixed since car is in the shop and I currently didn't have a working vehicle ($650), rental car for the past week ($330), signing up for June Buttonwillow school ($240), brake bleeder kit ($45) and friend visiting this past weekend ($300). :tsk:   :bawling:


----------



## Lee (Aug 27, 2003)

The HACK said:


> Yeah. That was either me or Doeboy. I worked the last 4 sessions and a couple of sessions in the morning. Sandwiched Doeboy in between.


So Doeboy covered re-entry while you washed off all that fuel I sprayed on you? 

Thanks, by the way, to the purple folk. They work hard--and dodge the occasional fuel spill--so the rest of us can go out and play. :thumbup:

Lee


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Lee said:


> So Doeboy covered re-entry while you washed off all that fuel I sprayed on you?
> 
> Thanks, by the way, to the purple folk. They work hard--and dodge the occasional fuel spill--so the rest of us can go out and play. :thumbup:
> 
> Lee


So that was you who was dumping fuel all over the place! We were wondering up at control who that was, the corner workers kept calling in and saying "THERE'S FUEL SPRAYING OUT OF CAR NUMBER XXX!"

Gives new meaning to the phrase "I gotta go dump some excess fuel." This time you REALLY were dumping some excess fuel.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Lee said:


> Thanks, by the way, to the purple folk. They work hard--and dodge the occasional fuel spill--so the rest of us can go out and play. :thumbup:


 Many thanks to all the purple people for everything they do to make the classes happen. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I'm sure they don't get thanked nearly enough


----------



## Lee (Aug 27, 2003)

The HACK said:


> So that was you who was dumping fuel all over the place! We were wondering up at control who that was, the corner workers kept calling in and saying "THERE'S FUEL SPRAYING OUT OF CAR NUMBER XXX!"


Oh dear, the drama. It was just a little fuel, and (I'm told) it was only in 3 and 5. :angel:

A little duct tape took care of it. I even had a back up--a zip tie and thick plastic bag.

Lee


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> Good news is that I got my tax return already! :neener:
> 
> Bad news is that I've already spent it this past week on: car deductible for my parking lot "incident" ($500), getting harley fixed since car is in the shop and I currently didn't have a working vehicle ($650), rental car for the past week ($330), signing up for June Buttonwillow school ($240), brake bleeder kit ($45) and friend visiting this past weekend ($300). :tsk:   :bawling:


Ouch! :doh:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Lee said:


> So Doeboy covered re-entry while you washed off all that fuel I sprayed on you?
> 
> Thanks, by the way, to the purple folk. They work hard--and dodge the occasional fuel spill--so the rest of us can go out and play. :thumbup:
> 
> Lee


Fuel?  Should we ask for SFI3A/5 suits next time?  uch:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

operknockity said:


> Many thanks to all the purple people for everything they do to make the classes happen. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I'm sure they don't get thanked nearly enough


 :stupid:


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

operknockity said:


> Transistion from turn 4 in to turn 5......... Yeeeeehaaaaaaa!!!!!!


Woo hoo! Yeeeeehaaaaah!!!! :thumbup:

-Mark


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

my pic scanned in...


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Matthew330Ci said:


> my pic scanned in...


Nice! I see Carl and Bob too!


----------

